

A Litl Box Wants to Turn Your TV Into an Actually Good Web Browser - RK
http://gizmodo.com/5538401/a-litl-box-wants-to-turn-your-tv-into-an-actually-good-web-browser

======
andyjdavis
Looks promising providing the "mouse" and keyboard are actually ok to use.
Most ways of getting the web on your tv have an ok pointing device but having
to use that same device to click on a keyboard on the screen is just awful.
Drops my typing speed from a word per 1 or 2 seconds to a letter every 2 or 3
seconds :(

